# 2012 H.A.R.C. Toys-4-Tots Annual Race! Over $3000 in Prizes!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

Alrighty Ladies & Gents! The best yearly race in Houston is upon us again! 

It’s time for the 2011 Houston Area RC Toys-4-Tots Charity Race Event! Over $3000 worth of prizes to be given away!!!

Last year’s race donated over $2000 worth of toys and cash to needy families, right at Christmas time! If you’re able to make even only one race throughout the year, this is the one to be at!

This year’s race and will be held at Mike’s Hobby Shop (AKA: Gulf Coast Raceway), with the same exact layout as the recent RC Pro National Finals! If you have not seen this layout, you are missing quite possibly one of the best layouts and facilities in the entire country! 

Here’s how the race will go:
-8:00AM: 2012 H.A.R.C. Meeting – to discuss next years rule changes. Track will be closed until this is over.
-9:00AM: Track opens for practice. This is open practice…..not controlled
-12:00PM: Signups close, Track closes, Drivers Meeting, Sponsor Photos
-1:00PM: Race Starts

Before the Mains, we will draw raffle tickets to give-away prizes. You MUST be present to claim your prize. If you are not present, please give your raffle tickets to someone else to claim for you if your number is called.

Entry fee is $25 for the first class, and $10 for additional classes. You MUST bring one new in the package toy, valued at $10 or greater along with your entry. This will get you a $10 discount on your entry fee! Only one toy discount is allowed. However, bringing more toys will increase your chances of winning prizes (I’ll discuss that in a moment!). Some examples so everyone is clear on entry fees:
-You’re racing only one class, and you brought one toy: you’ll owe $15
-You’re racing two classes, and you brought one toy: you’ll owe $25
-You’re racing three classes, and you brought one toy: you’ll owe $35
-So on and so forth

Prizes will be raffled off at random. You do NOT have to win a podium position in order to win a prize! Along with your entry fee, you will be given one raffle ticket. This ticket gives you one chance at a prize. Every $10 toy beyond your first donation will get you an additional ticket. You can also purchase additional tickets directly from me during the race day for $10 each, with 100% of the proceeds going to the Toys-4-Tots. I STRONLY suggest bringing several toys or buying several extra tickets, because I have LOTS of great RC stuff to give away…..many valued at over $300!

I will see you guys on Saturday, and I’ll leave you with an impressive list of sponsors who ALL gave very generously!

-Tank's Paintball
-Katy RC
-Mike's Hobby Shop
-Cypress Station Car Wash
-Habu Graphic Designs
-Traxxas
-Pro-Line Racing
-J Concepts
-VP-Pro / Agama
-AKA Racing
-Team Associated
-Castle Creations
-Tekin Racing
-Airtronics
-Novak
-Horizon Hobby
-Viper RC
-Hickory Hollow
-Great Planes / Hobbico


----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## SaltLifeTx

Looking forward to this race, this will be a great benefit for Toys 4 Tots! Come on everyone, we spend so much every year on our cars, lets not spare and give the less fortunate some goodies for Christmas!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ultimate RC throwing in two free club race passes! Thanks to Glenn, Karl, and Lance!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Man guys, I'm really sorry but I completely missed a few of the sponsors......I'm sorry guys!!

-River Race Track
-Habu Graphics Designs


----------



## mmorrow

I know that Reggie, Brady, Walid, Tracie, and a few other guys from LA will be coming.
I am not going to post that some AE driver coming, because every time I do he backs out.


----------



## tsl0238

Sad to say i wont be able to make this race this year.


----------



## TheTmizz

I lika the RC car


----------



## jbranham50

TheTmizz said:


> I lika the RC car


I lika to remeber who this is??????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I think that's George sending a coded message that he'll actually race!?!?!?!


----------



## darrenwilliams

I can't wait. Need some redemption from Rusty.


----------



## TheTmizz

jbranham50 said:


> I lika to remeber who this is??????


It's your worst nightmare. :an5: the leader of the attack dolphins and also RC Juggernaut


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Lol, dolphins was the scariest thing you could find!?!?


----------



## TheTmizz

everyone knows JB is scared of Dolphins. Nothing else.


----------



## Z-Man.

Im ready for it! I went and got some practice saturday at the club race, this race is gonna be one for the books...


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Hey Dolphins can be scary! LOL


----------



## jbranham50

Yea just ask the Raiders.


----------



## killerkustoms

Gonna be a great event and this time I can be ready for the cold as it will be that way all day unlike last years T4T 70's in the AM and mid 30's in the evening and everyone getting creative to stay warm. :bounce:


----------



## Jasoncb

killerkustoms said:


> Gonna be a great event and this time I can be ready for the cold as it will be that way all day unlike last years T4T 70's in the AM and mid 30's in the evening and everyone getting creative to stay warm. :bounce:


Nothing like Nathan's hoodie pants!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Lol.....I hope someone has a picture of those hoodie pants!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

he was warm though!


----------



## wily

I'm gonna miss one of my favorite races. Y'all have fun! I just landed in moscow on my way to Singapore.

Willy


----------



## jasonwipf

ohh your going to love singapore man. have fun!


----------



## Z-Man.

wily said:


> I'm gonna miss one of my favorite races. Y'all have fun! I just landed in moscow on my way to Singapore.
> 
> Willy


Is Ty with you? Cuz I want a rematch in buggy after my car broke at the river


----------



## YNOT3D

Z-Man. said:


> Is Ty with you? Cuz I want a rematch in buggy after my car broke at the river


Posting while at school? Really?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Lmao. Now that's funny


----------



## nik77356

LMAO busted!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Awww.........Z you got caught!!

I remember at my last company my boss and I both were on 2cool and didn't know it and he saw me posting in the RC forum while he was in one of the fishing forums.....kinda got busted, but he busted himself too LOL.


----------



## nik77356

I had the same thing happen except it was one of my teachers who was posting in the hunting forums LOL


----------



## mmorrow

All you ebuggy guys better bring your a game this weekend. I know of four from LA coming. 
Plus I am working on mine tonight.


----------



## mdwalsh

mmorrow said:


> All you ebuggy guys better bring your a game this weekend. I know of four from LA coming.
> Plus I am working on mine tonight.


this will be my maiden race for mine!

Matt


----------



## Smiley

Ebuggy and SC for me. Gotta work in the shop as well, So I'll be very busy lol.


----------



## nik77356

mmorrow said:


> All you ebuggy guys better bring your a game this weekend. I know of four from LA coming.
> Plus I am working on mine tonight.


I'm not worried.


----------



## wily

Z-Man. said:


> Is Ty with you? Cuz I want a rematch in buggy after my car broke at the river


I'm here on business. Ty didn't come.

IM JEALOUS AMIGOS!


----------



## mmorrow

Nick you are not worried because you are not coming.


----------



## jboehm

How long do you think the race will last?


----------



## nik77356

That's what you think Mark


----------



## SaltLifeTx

jboehm said:


> How long do you think the race will last?


12-2am


----------



## jboehm

SaltLifeTx said:


> 12-2am


Even though it starts at 1:00 ?


----------



## jam1227

Should be done @ 9pm


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just a few tips for the upcoming race:
1)  It's going to be cold when the sun goes down!!! Please make sure you bring several layers of warm clothing, some gloves, a face/neck mask, a beanie, etc.
2) Many people bring larger toys. In order to get yourself more chances at prizes, please bring multiple $10'ish toys instead, so that our donations go further and to more kids.
3) And without further ado, I give you the final list of prizes that will be given away&#8230;&#8230;..depending on how people spend the Castle Coupons, this is over $5000 worth of prizes!!!! Read that again, $5000 worth of prizes!!!!!

Katy RC / Tanks Paintball - 10 Person Paintball Party
Katy RC / Tanks Paintball - Cypress Station Full Salon Detail Wash
Ultimate RC Club Race Single Class Entry Fee Gift Certificate
Ultimate RC Club Race Single Class Entry Fee Gift Certificate
River Race Track 1-year HARC Single Class Entry Fee Gift Certificate
Habu Graphic Designs Custom Race Shirt
Habu Graphic Designs Custom Race Shirt
Habu Graphic Designs Custom Race Shirt
Habu Graphic Designs Custom Race Shirt
Hickory Hollow $25 Gift Certificate
Hickory Hollow $25 Gift Certificate
Spektrum DX3S Telemetry Radio System
Spektrum SR3500 Micro Receiver
Spektrum SR3500 Micro Receiver
Spektrum T-Shirt
Spektrum T-Shirt
Spektrum Water Bottle
Spektrum Banner
Proline 1/8 Buggy Tire Set
Proline 1/8 Buggy Tire Set
Proline 1/8 Buggy Tire Set
Proline 1/8 Buggy Tire Set
Proline 1/8 Buggy Tire Set
Novak Banner
Novak Black Hat
Novak Black Hat
Novak Black Hat
Novak Brown Hat
Novak Brown Hat
Novak Brown Hat
Novak #1851 Edge 2S Brushless ESC
Traxxas Slash 2wd 2.4GHZ Mike Jenkins Edition w/sway bar kit and aluminum hubs
Associated 1100mah NIMH Receiver Pack
Associated 1100mah NIMH Receiver Pack
Associated 5-Pack Shock Oils/Body Scissors/Turnbuckle Wrenches
Associated Banner
Associated T-Shirt
Associated T-Shirt
Reedy AC/DC Charger
Viper RC Pro Gauge/3ft 12ga Red Black Orange Wire
Viper T-Shirt
Viper T-Shirt
Castle 50% off any one item
Castle 50% off any one item
Castle 50% off any one item
Castle 30% off any one item
Castle 30% off any one item
Castle 30% off any one item
Airtronics 94851 High Torque Servo
Airtronics 94851 High Torque Servo
Airtronics T-Shirt
Airtronics T-Shirt
Airtronics T-Shirt
Airtronics T-Shirt
Airtronics T-Shirt
Airtronics Hat
Airtronics Hat
Airtronics Hat
Airtronics Hat
Airtronics Hat
Airtronics Hat
Tekin Hat
Tekin Hat
Tekin Hat
Tekin Banner
TrakPower TK-950 Soldering Station w/Solder
Case of Odonnell 30% Nitro Fuel
VP Pro White Buggy/Truggy Wing
VP Pro Green Buggy/Truggy Wing
VP Pro Banner
VP Pro Fuel Bottle
VP Pro Fuel Bottle
VP Pro Fuel Bottle
VP Pro Fuel Bottle
VP Pro 1/8 Buggy Premounted MadRunner Medium Flexx Tire Set
VP Pro 1/8 Buggy Wider Axman Medium Flexx Tire Set
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA Sweatshirt
AKA 1/8 Buggy EVO White Dish Wheel Set w/Stiffeners
AKA 1/8 Buggy EVO White Dish Wheel Set w/Stiffeners
AKA 1/8 Buggy EVO White Dish Wheel Set w/Stiffeners
AKA 1/8 Buggy EVO White Dish Wheel Set w/Stiffeners
AKA Truggy Premounted City Block Hard Tire Set
AKA Truggy Premounted City Block Hard Tire Set
AKA Short Course Premounted Super Soft Enduro Tire Set
AKA Short Course Premounted Super Soft Enduro Tire Set
AKA Short Course Premounted Super Soft Enduro Tire Set
AKA Short Course Premounted Super Soft Enduro Tire Set


----------



## mmorrow

I am guessing we will push 120 -130 enteries. 
I would think that would put us done around 11


----------



## killerkustoms

Mark is pretty close, if we get 130 entries and start at 1 running 5 minute quals with 2 minutes in between then we should be ready for Mains by 6:30. Then we got the raffle with 2hours of Mains. We should be done 9:30-10:30 in a perfect scenario.

But I should be done by 9:30, wrapping up in the C main..lol


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

Be prepared for a fast run program guys!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Please sign up in the shop and bring your toys with you when you sign up. When you sign up, show them your toys and for each $10 toy, you will receive one ticket for the prize raffle. Again, you can purchase additional tickets if you want.......directly from me, for $10. All additional tickets sold will be put towards more toys to be purchased. Once you've signed up, please bring your toy back to the pits and there will be several tables where we will be placing the toys. Toys will be picked up by Porter VFD between 3 and 6PM.


----------



## YNOT3D

Where/who we get the additional tickets for the additional toys we donate?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

YNOT3D said:


> Where/who we get the additional tickets for the additional toys we donate?


See the post above yours..........


----------



## darrenwilliams

Filled up my propane tank yesterday so I won't run out of heat and raided the toy section at Wal Mart this morning. Ready for racing now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

PLEASE can this week just end!!! I'm having a completely overwhelming week at work, and all I can think about is getting to the track and tweaking on my car and racing!


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Courtney Vaughan said:


> PLEASE can this week just end!!! I'm having a completely overwhelming week at work, and all I can think about is getting to the track and tweaking on my car and racing!


I don't want to hear it, lol. I've been faced with finals this week and next week, I've had an 8 page prospectus that was due on Tuesday, 4 and a half page history exam essay due today, a presentation today and then the same presentation in front of a symposium review board tomorrow on ending the Federal Reserve, in between races this weekend I'll be studying for my math exam and history exam next week, lol.

however, lets get this **** week over with so that we can do some racing!


----------



## YNOT3D

Cars are about prepped for this weekend. Found my TaylorMade winter golf gloves, Under Armmor cold gear and going to get the small heater from the trailer and we are set. 

Z and I did some serious toy shopping. We had to put all the toys in a box so Z's little brother would not find them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I made some "custom" gloves for this weekend as well.......cut the throttle finger tip off, and my steering finger tips off LOL. Got a face and neck mask, and a hat. Might even get some of those goggles like Mad Dog has!


----------



## Jasoncb

kinda over board with temps only being between 48-60 degrees. Suppose to get to 39 but that will not be until after 2am.


----------



## mdwalsh

Jasoncb said:


> kinda over board with temps only being between 48-60 degrees. Suppose to get to 39 but that will not be until after 2am.


Thats what I was thinking.... Wasn't it colder at the rc pro finals friday morning?

Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

When the sun goes down, it will be in the low 40's, and it will be windy on that drivers stand making it feel 5-10 degrees cooler......if you wanna wear shorts and a t-shirt, you go right ahead! I know what it's like at nights in the winter at Mike's!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Courtney Vaughan said:


> When the sun goes down, it will be in the low 40's, and it will be windy on that drivers stand making it feel 5-10 degrees cooler......if you wanna wear shorts and a t-shirt, you go right ahead! I know what it's like at nights in the winter at Mike's!


+1
I won't be wearing gloves but I will be layered up.


----------



## killerkustoms

+2, been to many races at Mike's when the sun goes down and it's 40ish, very uncomfortable, layering is the key.

*Porter,Tx *










Saturday Dec 10Day: Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 50s. Northeast winds *10 to 15 mph*.Night: Partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 30s.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

i'm bringing a portable heater, lol


----------



## Z-Man.

I see how it is, i will be the one marshling in a t shirt and gloves!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I will be in the booth.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Lot of us going up to Mike's this evening for some practice..........if ya'll care to join!


----------



## AustinKushner

im actually gunna race this one i got a room for tonight so i dont have to get up eary and drive... tonight im prob gunna be out there racing gunna rush sc got my sc up and running with a nice new body! hope to see you guys out there!


----------



## kstoracing

Maybe if we keep it rolling we wont be into the wee hours of the night. To where the temps are really dipping. I got to find some to layer with....lol. 

Fleece is your friend


----------



## Smiley

Add Hot Bodies to the list of sponsors. They sent 4 Shirts and 1 of their new Rubber Pit Mats.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sweet! Yet more goodies for you guys!


----------



## jbranham50

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I will be in the booth.


Me too, I will just drive from there.


----------



## YNOT3D

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I will be in the booth.


Your gonna be worn out by the mains, I'll help ya out. I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## killerkustoms

YNOT3D said:


> Your gonna be worn out by the mains, I'll help ya out. I'm such a nice guy.


It's always fun hearing you call races.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Lot of us going up to Mike's this evening for some practice..........if ya'll care to join!


LOL! Courtney, me & my SC are gonna take enough of a beatdown tomorrow! :work:

(I been smack-talkin Marcus and Chris way too much, LOL)


----------



## SaltLifeTx

time to get this race underway!


----------



## kstoracing

I'm in SC this time too. Hopefully it'll stay together.


----------



## sfleuriet

Filled a shopping cart with toys.. got a heater.. clean tires and charged batteries.. see you all in the morning


----------



## monsterslash

kstoracing said:


> I'm in SC this time too. Hopefully it'll stay together.


Have not got to beat that thing around in a while can't wait.
:slimer:


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Courtney, the good guys at the new hobby shop Remote Control Hobbies have given me several T-shirts and hats to donate for the raffle, I'll have them for ya when I get there early in the morning.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

kstoracing said:


> i'm in sc this time too. Hopefully it'll stay together.


+1 lol!!


----------



## Labrat99

Good luck and good racing today everyone!


----------



## wily

Have fun amigos. Good luck from the other side of the world!


----------



## Hogster

Labrat99 said:


> Good luck and good racing today everyone!


Thanks Rusty, their gonna need it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

149 entries!!!!!


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Courtney, hands down, you deserve a huge applause. This event was such a blast and had such a great turn out for toys. The amount of toys was insane! Also, thank you Spektrum for the DX3S radio


----------



## skrub

+ 1 it was an awesome turn out today. Lot of exciting racing going on, great turn out. Can't wait for the season to start up again next year. I would like to give a huge shot out and a huge thank you to Jason Reavis for loanin me an esc so I could race today. You da man Jason. 


On a side note, I think we need to figure out some marshal issues on the track. I know the kits love to be out on the track, but I really don't think its a good idea to have them out there when w are racing. Its not safe for them, and sometimes they can cause drivers valuable time on the track. I know they all mean well on helping but there needs to be some sort of limitations on them being out there. Just throwing it out there to see what other racers think. 

See ya next years guys.


----------



## RevoUsa

skrub said:


> + 1 it was an awesome turn out today. Lot of exciting racing going on, great turn out. Can't wait for the season to start up again next year. I would like to give a huge shot out and a huge thank you to Jason Reavis for loanin me an esc so I could race today. You da man Jason.
> 
> On a side note, I think we need to figure out some marshal issues on the track. I know the kits love to be out on the track, but I really don't think its a good idea to have them out there when w are racing. Its not safe for them, and sometimes they can cause drivers valuable time on the track. I know they all mean well on helping but there needs to be some sort of limitations on them being out there. Just throwing it out there to see what other racers think.
> 
> See ya next years guys.


WhAts funny about this is that those kids out there REALy want to be out there and try hard, move fast, having a great time and then some of the adults don't even want to be out there and it shows in there marshelling!


----------



## RevoUsa

Awsome job Courtney ! This was the race last year that got me hooked on RC ! Had a great time, looking forward to really getting into the HARC series this year, great group of racers a lot of support through out ! 

Thanks for all that you do for the Sport and the Hobby Courtney!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

Big thanks to Courtney, HARC and the guys at Mike's for making this one helluva deal for all of us racers! $3000 worth of Christmas joy for the kiddos- Wow!! 
Personal thanks to Damon for loaning me that MMP to troubleshoot my electrical problem! More proof of the good people we have in this hobby...
Thanks to my Katy RC fellow racers and Tank for the moral and practical support, LOL!
I can't wait 'til next year, now!


----------



## killerkustoms

Great event, good time, a little long but well worth it, I was amazed how many toys were collected, it almost didn't fit in the fire truck that came to pick it up.


----------



## DeanSpeed

This was my first Toys For Tots race and I had a blast. Thank you to Courtney for putting on such a fun event for us racers, but more importantly for giving back to the community to make sure kids have toys for Christmas.

I'm already looking forward to next year's TFT race.


----------



## black05stxjt

Had a great time last night! thanks to courtney and mikes for putting on a great event


----------



## Katyrc

I have to say a couple things.

Courtney, outstanding job. Katy has only been involved a short time and we look forward to working with HARC again and again.

Kellie and I really enjoy all the racers and the fun you bring to the sport. 2012 is going to be awesome.

Mike, you have a 1st class facility and we all enjoy events at your track. 

Great job to all the racers that made Christmas great for many kids this year.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

RevoUsa said:


> WhAts funny about this is that those kids out there REALy want to be out there and try hard, move fast, having a great time and then some of the adults don't even want to be out there and it shows in there marshelling!


I do have to say that something does need to be done in regards to the kiddos marshelling. I understand the kids want to be a big help, but I see it from a couple different angles, first off, it's dangerous for those kiddos to be out there, especially with how fast some of these rcs go, I watched one kid last night get nailed right at the back of his feet and knocked him right on his ***, he's lucky it didn't hit him higher up. Secondly, I had a few issues with the kiddos marshelling, the main one being in the main, I was closing on second and was hit and flipped over, the kiddo grabbed my truck and chunked it and rolled it 4-5 times on the back jumps and it landed upside down where my truck sat for 15-20 seconds before someone noticed it was upside down. I know **** happens, I wasn't really mad, but I see this more of a safety issue versus anything else. It's great they want to help out, but a kid taking a shot from a truck, buggy at 40+mph is going to do serious damage. I don't have a problem with them helping, but we don't need a track full of kids out there, if we can't get adult marshells, then the race should be suspended until we do get them.


----------



## fishing-guru

I went just to watch since I don't have lipos yet, but had a great time. Smiley, your racing skills are amazing. I saw you race your pink short course truck and I was shocked when you let all the guys pass you, but you lapped them all and won the heat. You did great.


----------



## Mantisworx

fishing-guru said:


> I went just to watch since I don't have lipos yet, but had a great time. Smiley, your racing skills are amazing. I saw you race your pink short course truck and I was shocked when you let all the guys pass you, but you lapped them all and won the heat. You did great.


Actually thats not how it went down!! Poor Smiley dumped but he did not put me a lap down ( i think i was the only one that he didnt!). i did not dump and was the first one to cross the line, handing the win to me! ( i was driving the grey truck with flourescent red on the sides).

At any rate it was a top notch event , i had a great time with some great racing Wipf and i battled all day long in SC. congrats to all of the winners and thanx to all of the people that were involved in putting this event together!


----------



## mdwalsh

this event was awesome and for an awesome cause! it was ran really smoothly! the sportsman e buggy main was awesome with 15 cars out there.... i guess ill be racing expert after all the flack i caught from marcus :cheers: anyways cant wait for the next event! i cant wait to race in the harc series in 2012!

Matt


----------



## team420!

Hey Courtney...can you post the results from the races last night?


----------



## team420!

As far as the marshalling goes...If we start holding racers acountable for not marshalleling when there supposed to we wouldn't need all the volunteers! Also, maybe at the drivers meeting someone can go over the proper way to be a corner marshall. While some of the kids that volunteer may be a safety risk, a lot of the adults are so freakin lazy to move there *** when a vehicle is right in front of them!


----------



## RevoUsa

a lot of the adults are so freakin lazy to move there *** when a vehicle is right in front of them![/QUOTE]

x 3

I think the only way around it would be to marshell NOT the immediate race after yours but the next one after that, gives them time to put their stuff up etc.. Warmup begins immediately after one race then theres no marshells on the track. Then some of the guys that marshell don't even want to be out there in the first place, it shows and its very clear ! Those guys should be the ones employing the youngsters to take their spots on the track and let the announcer be aware who they are! Then the director can say YES or NO !


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Mantisworx said:


> Actually thats not how it went down!! Poor Smiley dumped but he did not put me a lap down ( i think i was the only one that he didnt!). i did not dump and was the first one to cross the line, handing the win to me! ( i was driving the grey truck with flourescent red on the sides).
> 
> At any rate it was a top notch event , i had a great time with some great racing Wipf and i battled all day long in SC. congrats to all of the winners and thanx to all of the people that were involved in putting this event together!


one minor correction on Mantisworx, he was driving the grey truck with the fluorescent pink on the sides, he's color blind and thinks it's red

Secondly, the marshelling issue does need to be addressed, either need to find a way to penalize those who refuse to get out on the track or some sort of substitute. Like I stated before, not trying to say anything against the kiddos other then the safety factor is there, plus, I don't think the kiddos should be on the firing end when drivers flip out as I did see one individual do yesterday who then removed himself from the track during mid-race due to no issues other then the youngsters marshelling. Adults can defend themselves versus kids taking on the flame.


----------



## Smiley

What an awesome race! Thank You HARC and Courtney! I must say I had quite a busy day working in the shop and racing 2 classes, lol. Yea, My SC will do 10min, But only if I drive it very easy and dont push it. E buggy I had wrapped up as well and dumped right at the loop, Doh. Soo looking forward to 10min E Buggy Mains and 7min SC Mains. First race out with the E Buggy and it went very well.


----------



## mdwalsh

Smiley said:


> What an awesome race! Thank You HARC and Courtney! I must say I had quite a busy day working in the shop and racing 2 classes, lol. Yea, My SC will do 10min, But only if I drive it very easy and dont push it. E buggy I had wrapped up as well and dumped right at the loop, Doh. Soo looking forward to 10min E Buggy Mains and 7min SC Mains. First race out with the E Buggy and it went very well.


My first with the e buggy as well! I it went pretty well too!

Matt


----------



## waynewilson417

Awesome race! Was my first hard race and my first time on the track with my D8 and it went pretty good

Even more stoked that I won the HB pit mat and tshirt in the raffle 

Needless to say, a great race for a great


----------



## jboehm

Great job guys. I actually made it to watch,for a few minutes at least. I brought my girlfriend and her kids and her daughter actually said, "This is the best day of my life." Both of the kids thought it was the coolest thing they had ever seen and didn't want to leave. Track layout looked great and there seemed to be a large number or racers. I hope to be back soon.


----------



## Smiley

Great race for sure for a great cause. I really dislike the 10min SC mains, lol. Just because batteries today "Can" go that long does not mean they should. Glad that harc is falling in line with Roar and some of the other Large Events. E Buggy is perfect @ 10min Mains. Just long enough without streatching your batts to the max. In the SC main, I was hardly ever more than 3/4 throttle the whole race. Glad no more 10min mains, Yay!


----------



## txaggie08

Smiley, I was the marshall on turn 1 and 2 for that mian.....I was sick watching a couple of y'all wind down like that, I could tell for a lap or two before it happened what was coming.....


I will say this on the marshaling aspect(all I did was marshall.....did the back hill turn for about half the mains), some of yall need to chill. All that running around making the marshall who's trying to hump it to your car chase is pointless. It ****** the marshal's off, especially the ones working as volunteers and doing there damnedest. Don't slam the throttle wide open half a dozen times( I've got a nice cut from someones green buggy that will likely leave a decent scar on my calf cause you gunned it in my hand trying to get you back on the back strait), and don't make me chase it around the median.

Second request- practice is practice. No excuse for running wide the eff open into turn marshal's TWICE(I got hit by the same car) off track. Slow down when they're on the track in practice, chill when you know you're about to eat it in a corner, and don't be an ***, or some of you wont have marshal's. I understand things happen during races, but don't be an *** to marshal's, especially volunteers making a point to hustle as much as possible. I was to the point I nearly refused to marshall nitro buggy because of the way they treated the marshal's for no good reason.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

txaggie08 said:


> Smiley, I was the marshall on turn 1 and 2 for that mian.....I was sick watching a couple of y'all wind down like that, I could tell for a lap or two before it happened what was coming.....
> 
> I will say this on the marshaling aspect(all I did was marshall.....did the back hill turn for about half the mains), some of yall need to chill. All that running around making the marshall who's trying to hump it to your car chase is pointless. It ****** the marshal's off, especially the ones working as volunteers and doing there damnedest. Don't slam the throttle wide open half a dozen times( I've got a nice cut from someones green buggy that will likely leave a decent scar on my calf cause you gunned it in my hand trying to get you back on the back strait), and don't make me chase it around the median.
> 
> Second request- practice is practice. No excuse for running wide the eff open into turn marshal's TWICE(I got hit by the same car) off track. Slow down when they're on the track in practice, chill when you know you're about to eat it in a corner, and don't be an ***, or some of you wont have marshal's. I understand things happen during races, but don't be an *** to marshal's, especially volunteers making a point to hustle as much as possible. I was to the point I nearly refused to marshall nitro buggy because of the way they treated the marshal's for no good reason.


I will agree to this, once you've wrecked and are waiting for a marshal to get to you, don't wide open throttle it while the marshal has your rc in hand, last week I had this happen to me and left a bit of a burn and cut right across the topside of my knuckles which didn't feel to good.

Maybe we should have an open discussion on proper marshaling and maybe penalties need to be assessed to the repeated offenders.


----------



## RevoUsa

X 1


----------



## killerkustoms

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## txaggie08

I don't see penalizing people unless something is being done on purpose. You didn't get there fast enough", and "he's not being patient" , so "let's penailze him somehow" is just QQ'ing. I said something to get people to half *** think about it, it was pretty good race for the biggest part. I do understand why one of the SC guys is mad, I'd have walked off to, and told him I felt like he got jobbed when he came back to turn marshall(and humped it the whole race on the off camber.)


----------



## Merdith

*Well*

Gloves help alot just for that reason alone. I went to Home Depot and found some really nice gloves for like 18 bucks, well worth it...I try to make it a habbit after my race to have my gloves sitting there so I remember to put them on....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Corner marshalling has been and always will be an issue&#8230;&#8230;..STOP WRECKING!!! LOL! Now let's get this thread back on track!

All I can say is WOW guys!!!! 153 entries total once this past weekend, over $3000 worth of toys and cash raised, some insanely fast racing, and over $5000 worth of prizes given away&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;and we were done at midnight!! The attitude in the air at race was fantastic, and that was the best HARC race we have had to date&#8230;..PERIOD!

I'll have a full race write-up in the next week or so and will post the group picture we took. For now though, I have a busy week at work, so all I can do is post up the results. Far as I know, the only correction is that Marcus won SC&#8230;&#8230;not sure what happened there and why it shows Wipf first.

























































[URL="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2011%20HARC%20Points/2011TFTRaceResults_Page_08.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2011%20HARC%20Points/2011TFTRaceResults_Page_08.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2011%20HARC%20Points/2011TFTRaceResults_Page_09.jpg


----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## Ricky H.

Awesome race! Thank you to all the people that worked hard at putting the event together. It went really smooth. 

Ricardo


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

One other correction:

In Sportsman E-Buggy, the top 3 finishing order was:

1) Matt Walsh
2) Trung Huynh
3) Damon Darnell


----------



## RevoUsa

Awsome group to be a part of ! Thanks !


----------



## mdwalsh

the sportsman nitro a main doesnt seem to be showing up on my computer

Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## AustinKushner

RevoUsa said:


> Awsome group to be a part of ! Thanks !


LOL i see my car and my body were i apparently copyed Nick's paint job LOL


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Wow is all i can say, we all have to thank CV For all he does for our racing, he has made a amazing series for the Houston Area. It was a long day for sure running through 153 racers in a day with 3 qualifiers and the mains is a lot. But it was a blast calling this race i saw some awesome racing this weekend in every class. And everyone seemed to be working together, which is what this time of year is all about. You the racers should be very proud of yourselves! You are the ones that make these type of events so great and so much fun to be apart of. As for the marshaling goes the issues brought up will be attended to, and we will do the best we can at fixing those issues for you guys in the future!!!

I would also like to give a big thank you to Tony D for announcing along with me, he is fun to listen to and cracks me up!

thank you Jason Beam for getting the pipe fixed on Thursday you are awesome man!

Until next time from all of us at Mikes hobbyshop/Gulf Coast Raceway we thank you for your support, and we will continue to improve our facility for the future of our Hobby.


----------



## Jasoncb

jeremy cupps said:


> i would also like to give a big thank you to tony d for announcing along with me, he is fun to listen to and cracks me up!


lol, kick it!!


----------



## jasonwipf

In SC a-main I thought I was 2-4 sec behind Marcus. But unless he didnt cross the line properly that 40second lap at the end would explain why it shows what it does.


----------



## Mantisworx

i dont know what happened but you definately did not pass me!! the lap before the end it was announced that you were 10 seconds behind me! either way once final lap was called i crossed the line right behind spanky, i dont remember even seeing you around. if it was that close we would have still been racing to the line and i was just cruising along, which is why the lap was 40 seconds! the timer was doing weird stuff all day Chris Jones actually qualified third as me smiley and Jones were the only ones that went 10 laps???


----------



## Snowmonkey

I also won e buggy after Jason and smiley dumped . The loop missed one of my laps


----------



## Smiley

I also had 60.something lap at the end. dunno why, lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm sorry guys........I grabbed a copy of the results straight out of RC Scoring program, so I didn't see any hand written adjustments or anything. I'll take a look today and see if any of these affect the points positions, and if they do, I'll post up here and make the adjustments.


----------



## Snowmonkey

I only ran two HARC races last year it wont make a differance in points for me


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

I thought it was an awesome race day and great turnout......RD's did a great job and Mikes food was great as always! Way to go HARC for putting such a successful event on at Mikes!

My quick 2cents on marshaling:
When I marshal I won't touch a car that is on the gas....I will leave it down until the driver puts his brakes on (with my hands in the air to let him know)....and if they gas it in my hands I will never marshal that car again. Drivers will learn the hard way.......no need to be destructive to the marshal. It is not the marshal's fault you crash...

And I must say the marshaling was excellent overall compared to other events I have been too. Not to mention with that layout the marshal's have to work there *** off to get the cars w/o getting hit by another flying through the air. Whoever mentioned gloves above - right on - good investment.

Cannot wait to do it again! Well worth the drive to Houston, not to mention the great on road event that we ran on Sunday......!!!! Love those motorcycles too!


----------



## Smiley

Same here TW. lol


----------



## ShortKorse4x4

BIGCAT Texas said:


> I thought it was an awesome race day and great turnout......RD's did a great job and Mikes food was great as always! Way to go HARC for putting such a successful event on at Mikes!
> 
> My quick 2cents on marshaling:
> When I marshal I won't touch a car that is on the gas....I will leave it down until the driver puts his brakes on (with my hands in the air to let him know)....and if they gas it in my hands I will never marshal that car again. Drivers will learn the hard way.......no need to be destructive to the marshal. It is not the marshal's fault you crash...
> 
> And I must say the marshaling was excellent overall compared to other events I have been too. Not to mention with that layout the marshal's have to work there *** off to get the cars w/o getting hit by another flying through the air. Whoever mentioned gloves above - right on - good investment.
> 
> Cannot wait to do it again! Well worth the drive to Houston, not to mention the great on road event that we ran on Sunday......!!!! Love those motorcycles too!


+1 on the marshaling comments- simple solution and easily put into practice anywhere we race...


----------



## JANKEII

If thats the case, Morrow would have to go get his own car, and flip it back over himself about half way through the race...


----------



## insaneracin2003

Awsome Race for sure!!!!! Thanks everyone that is involved in everything at Mike's and CV with HARC....
Marshalling, DO NOT Turn A Nitro Buggy or Truggy over from it's lid by grabbing the side and Flaming my truggy, eeerrrr Any nitro buggy or truggy out....Me and Nick Vanderpool were neck and neck for about 10 minutes, then I was flamed out by a marshall....CRUD!!!!!
oh well, I should not have crashed there anyways.....but that is what the marshalls are there for anyways right??


----------



## team420!

There's a new thread created to air your marshalling concerns. Lets not detract from great HARC event we all just attended. Thanks to Courtney and everyone involved for putting on another great event!


----------



## JustinK

A few good times I had or saw during the weekend.

1) Race director's announcing. Especially the part where they were like "hey lets go down to so and so in the pit lane to get the latest race report" You were both in the RD booth right? Hahaha

2) Mark Marrow winning 3 hats. None of which will fit. 

3) Racing against Chuck in B-main for bump spot until 1st place broke.


----------



## YNOT3D

JustinK said:


> A few good times I had or saw during the weekend.
> 
> 1) Race director's announcing. Especially the part where they were like "hey lets go down to so and so in the pit lane to get the latest race report" You were both in the RD booth right? Hahaha


Naw, the pit reporter, Freaky had to tell us about the pit stops.


----------



## Labrat99

JustinK said:


> A few good times I had or saw during the weekend.
> 
> 2) Mark Marrow winning 3 hats. None of which will fit.


LOL! That's funny right there. I don't care who you are.

Bonus points awarded for "Marrow"!


----------



## killerkustoms

Fun running truggy, didn't finish last and I beat Mark, probably cause he didn't run the mains (maybe scared)..lol


----------



## RMOSLEY

JANKEII said:


> If thats the case, Morrow would have to go get his own car, and flip it back over himself about half way through the race...


From the movie "Friday"......... DEAAAAM!!!!! Lol."....:cheers:


----------



## mmorrow

I am taking notes on all you scrubs talking smack. I will be making a list of how many laps I will put on you at the next race. lol
Starting with band wagon Mosley.


----------



## RMOSLEY

mmorrow said:


> I am taking notes on all you scrubs talking smack. I will be making a list of how many laps I will put on you at the next race. lol
> Starting with band wagon Mosley.


Make your list, check it twice, & roll them dice, I ain't gonna be so nice....  there is to much trash talking going on without Darren & rusty, it just doesn't feel right.....


----------



## darrenwilliams

Where's Rusty? That lowlife beat me at Ultimate and then takes the title into hiding. You gotta get back out ther and risk it


----------



## Labrat99

mmorrow said:


> I am taking notes on all you scrubs talking smack. I will be making a list of how many laps I will put on you at the next race. lol
> Starting with band wagon Mosley.


Ha Ha! You're gonna think scrubs. By the middle of next year your nickname is gonna be Mark "B-Main" Morrow!


----------



## Labrat99

darrenwilliams said:


> Where's Rusty? That lowlife beat me at Ultimate and then takes the title into hiding. You gotta get back out ther and risk it


I'm not in hiding, my sponsors have come up with an extensive training regimen to get me ready for next year. I'm drinking raw eggs for breakfast, running up and down the stairs of public buildings, flinging my arms up and gazing skyward at random intervals, and beating the meat in large freezers. It's all for a good cause though - whipping you at every race!

2012 will become known throughout the RC world as "the year of Rusty"!


----------



## JustinK

Labrat99 said:


> I'm not in hiding, my sponsors have come up with an extensive training regimen to get me ready for next year. I'm drinking raw eggs for breakfast, running up and down the stairs of public buildings, flinging my arms up and gazing skyward at random intervals, and beating the meat in large freezers. It's all for a good cause though - whipping you at every race!
> 
> 2012 will become known throughout the RC world as "the year of Rusty"!


I know Viagra sponsors you. I'm just surprised you test their products so extensively by beating off your meat in large freezers. Geez man that's pretty intense.


----------



## Jasoncb

JustinK said:


> I know Viagra sponsors you. I'm just surprised you test their products so extensively by beating off your meat in large freezers. Geez man that's pretty intense.


Omg... Lmfao........

Pretty soon he will be able to beat you and his meat at the same time....

I have a feeling these posts are getting deleted!


----------



## Labrat99

I am shocked! Shocked and dismayed that you gentlemen could so badly misinterpret my earlier post. Haven't you ever seen "Rocky"!?! Good gracious.

I swear, when you're sposored by Viagra sometimes it just makes things so hard.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Labrat99 said:


> I am shocked! Shocked and dismayed that you gentlemen could so badly misinterpret my earlier post. Haven't you ever seen "Rocky"!?! Good gracious.
> 
> I swear, when you're sposored by Viagra sometimes it just makes things so hard.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just think, if racing doesnt work out you can start widdling wood.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Jasoncb said:


> I have a feeling these posts are getting deleted!


No way......this is too funny!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Ha ha, wow.

I hope he washes his hands before touching his radio. After beating all that meat in the freezer...lol


----------



## RMOSLEY

:flag:


Jasoncb said:


> Omg... Lmfao........
> 
> Pretty soon he will be able to beat you and his meat at the same time....
> 
> I have a feeling these posts are getting deleted!


How will he hold his radio?...


----------



## jasonwipf

Hey, I recognize these names from Ebuggy. I beat you all!


----------



## j-e

jasonwipf said:


> Hey, I recognize these names from Ebuggy. I beat you all!


doh, watch what you say around these guys, you never know what you'll get when you open your mouth around these guys...


----------



## mmorrow

The only person you beat is yourself. Hahaha


----------



## Z-Man.

Any pics of racing? i know i saw PLENTY of cameras out there.. 
*cough* *couCourtneygh*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

OK guys, here's a follow up from the race&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

The 2011 Houston Area RC Toys For Tots race was again, an outstanding success and not only topped last years' race, but BLEW IT AWAY!

2010's previous race attendance was 119 entries, and this year we put up a record-breaking 153 entries! That is the most ever entries for a H.A.R.C. event in its' 5+ year existence! That is also darn near RC-Pro level attendance, and it should easily carry over into the 2012 season! Look for some of our series races to be 100+ entries next year!

2010's previous donations totaled around $2000 worth of toys and cash donations, and this years' race brought in nearly $3500 in toys and cash! The Porter Fire Department's truck bed was completely packed when they left with the donations to take them away! Great effort racers!

2010's previous sponsor list was nearly doubled for this years' race, and we gave away over $5000 worth of prizes to the racers! All sponsors' brand names were well represented by the racers and there were some really lucky raffle winners!

Again, I'm blown away at the success of this years' event and it would not have been possible without everyone's participation&#8230;&#8230;..from the track-prep crew, to the racers, to the sponsors, etc!

I would like to take a moment to give some special thanks to a couple of key groups of people:

*-Mike's Hobby Shop / Gulf Coast Raceway: *Mike, Jeremy, and the entire crew of regulars at this facility have built what others only dream of! These guys got us started on time, ran a fantastic race, cooked up some awesome food, and got us out of there well before midnight! Mike's really is a one-of-a-kind, world-class facility and we are proud to have them in Houston! A special shout-out to all of the other tracks and RC-related business in town, as all of these places/people have helped make us what we are, and will all help us to grow even bigger and better!

*-Racers: *Again guys, it takes all kinds of ingredients to make up the kind of output that we had, but the most important part of the whole equation is you, the racer! 2011 had its' ups and downs, but this race really capped off what was overall the largest season we've had since we began back in 2006. This race showed me that we have grown to be a great group of people, with the core attitude and values that I strive for us to have with every decision I make. I have heard so many times in the past year from new people saying "I love that everyone is so helpful and ready to share information and teach me"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I couldn't ask for anything more from you guys.

-*Sponsors: *Way to step up and continue the tradition of giving! Every company that participated went over and above what they normally do, and it really showed in the toy donations that we received by the racers. Every donation that our sponsors made, pretty much equated to a toy being donated to a child, and all of the participating brands really took that to heart and gave generously! It really is a great time to be in the RC business! Here's a reminder of those that participated&#8230;..all of which are main-stays at every race we have:
Mike's Hobby Shop
Katy RC
Ultimate RC
River Race Track
Habu Graphic Designs
Hickory Hollow Restaurant
Cypress Station Car Wash
Horizon Hobby
Great Planes
Pro-Line Racing
Novak
Traxxas
Team Associated
Viper RC
Castle Creations
Airtronics
Tekin Racing
VP Pro
AKA Racing

The last thing I'll say to everyone is that this race has given me some renewed excitement in RC that I haven't felt in a couple of years, and I am SO stoked for the 2012 season! See you guys in January!!!

Courtney Vaughan
www.HoustonAreaRC.com


----------



## ESKAY

I would like to say as many have said in this post, Great job Courtney. Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to the 2012 H.A.R.C season.


----------



## Z-Man.

Someone should tell Darren about these little things called tires... And yes, they make truggy tires too lol


----------

